Ask HN: Which Python IDE do you use and what do you like and dislike about it? - throw98987
======
mindcrime
PyDev[1]. I like it because it leverages my existing familiarity with Eclipse.
Otherwise, it falls into the "it just works" category. It does what I need, no
complaints.

[1]: [http://www.pydev.org/](http://www.pydev.org/)

------
phren0logy
Unless you are building something very large and complicated, I'd recommend VS
Code or Sublime Text.

------
royalharsh95
PyCharm

~~~
Iv
Discovered it recently. Usually I am a bit suspicious of big IDE based on
IntelliJ which I consider too slow and to have an annoying latency, but I
really liked PyCharm.

Before that, I was using Spyder or vim depending on the size of the project.

------
probinso
emacs + jedi . its simple and doesn't assume too much

